# Shadow Valley Cemetery drone footage



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

Check this link out for so BA drone footage from our yard this year @ShadowValleyCemetery on FB.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That’s a really cool way to create a video of your haunt.

Those boarded-up windows on your house really add to the atmosphere. The display is well done and effectively lighted.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

The drone footage is really cool, a totally different viewing perspective. And wow that's a big haunt! We're exhausted from setting up our relatively small haunt over a couple of days before Halloween and taking the stuff down between last night and this afternoon and putting it all in our garage for now.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Drone footage brings a whole new perspective of your haunt. Like your use of lighting. Well done


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow. That is a massive haunt. Well done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

woah! That was epic!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow!!! that is a crazy haunt! Drone footage was definitely spot on. Your props, lighting, and timing is great. Awesome job!!!


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow! Nicely done. That Drone footage is great


----------

